# Not quite fish, but tank pets...crabs?



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

So, my husband has decided he is stealing the 10 gallon tank I found on Craigslist and wants to use it for something "else". What "else" has not yet been determined. He is thinking some kind of crab or amphibian.

So we saw these really cool-looking crabs, but I cannot find any info on their care anywhere online! Panther crabs and purple matano crabs. I am not sure if they just have different common names. I think they might be just colour morphs of or related to vampire crabs/Halloween crabs? 

Similar patterns to this, but somewhat different colours: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emanuelebiggi/3982693919/

Moon crabs, vampire crabs, and Halloween crabs all seem to be either closely related or the same species. I keep seeing the name used for different-looking crabs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

First many crabs need a lot of land space and many are brackish.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't care if they are brackish, honestly.  They'd be the only thing in the tank (since I know a lot of crabs have a tendency to eat non-crab tankmates!), so they would be able to have whatever set-up they need. They are on part land at the LFS, so I assume that is what they need. If we got them, they'd go in a half land, half water tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope this helps -deep breath-

Moon crabs & halloween crabs- _Gecarcinus quadratus_:
Though there may be more (sub)species, for the sake of care they're all the same. Originates from South American beaches. Primarily a land crab, their care is pretty much the same as hermit crabs. Meaning lots of land, humidity, fresh and salt water. 









Vampire crab- _Geosesarma sp.:
_A primarily terrestrial crab as well, but smaller than the moon crab. These prefer closer to 1/3 water, 2/3 land. Could be harder to locate. They are freshwater but _need _hard, alkaline water. These crabs come from the island of Sulawesi, where many oceanic animals have adapted to living in the high pH (8ish) freshwater systems there.









Panther crab- _Parathelphusa panthernia:
_This is another freshwater crab from Sulawesi (again will require the pH 8 water). However this one is fully aquatic (though they appreciate having a raft to climb onto every now and then). I've seen people keep them in fish tanks, but crabs will be crabs and causalities are possible. 









The photos should help, people LOVE making up names and such for these animals, which can be confusing. 10 gallons is quite small for crabs, they like colonies to live in (at least 3 is a good starting point). All crabs are omnivores that love a mixed diet. The crabs on land appreciate a heat lamp and to be slightly above room temperature (22-26C in general off the top my head). 

Some other crabs to look into are fiddlers (brackish water), red clawed crabs (brackish water) and hermit crabs (salt/fresh). These are the three most common crabs seen in stores generally.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

What about a colony of shrimp? They are crustaceans and are active from what I've heard. Or some ADFs?


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

So probably no go on the crabs for the 10 gallon, since they like company. For the vampires, I've read anything from keep them in pairs in a 10 gallon to 5 gallon for a single. You never know what to trust on the internet!

He doesn't want shrimp. LOL.

Other than ADF are there any good amphibians for a 10 gallon, aquatic or otherwise? (I know all amphibians need moisture, but not all need flat out aquariums).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pacman frog? Chubby frog? Amphibians aren't too exciting of pets.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Salamander, frog of some sort, newt? I don't know tank requirements for each though. Or you could go with a small reptile like a Leopard Gecko.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

what about an axolotl? i dont know their tank requirements though...


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Axolotls need a miminum of 10 gallons and 5 more for each additional so you have the right size for one they are adorable and I have some babies right now!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I love axols! Not sure what Dan thinks about them, though. I pointed them out to him at the pet store, and he kind of passed them over. It's hard pleasing some people. XD

I loved my toad when I was a kid! I beg to differ about them not being exciting.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Axolotls need a miminum of 10 gallons and 5 more for each additional so you have the right size for one they are adorable and I have some babies right now!


Are you selling the axolotls? I really want one..they are so cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> what about an axolotl? i dont know their tank requirements though...


Cold water


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

No I just got some from a person on this forum. She doesn't have any now I don't think but some in the near future.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

You could house two (maybe three, if you really wanted to push it) fire-bellied toads in a ten gallon. I've had them before and they can be pretty darn entertaining to watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

